# Alex jones.



## Bro. Thomas Altizer (Jun 19, 2013)

Greetings brethren, 

I was hoping to meet on the level about this quack I just watched on the history channel named Alex jones. Should I be as outraged as I truly am regarding his sinister and outrageous portrayal he displays to the American public? I almost feel silly letting the charlatan get to me but still, nevertheless, his comments regarding the fraternity truly offend me in some way. Thoughts?

Thomas Altizer
Progress Lodge no. 22
Salt Lake City, Utah


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Dhc (Jun 19, 2013)

I have kept up with Alex Jones for sometime now. Not believing everything he says but just hearing him out. Masonry is not the problem but I am open to the idea that elite freemasonry may use there vast Masonic influence to for fill their own agenda. I don't know but it seems very possible. New World Airport Commission. 


Ierulli


----------



## livingstone (Jun 19, 2013)

Welcome Tanzania guy
Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## livingstone (Jun 19, 2013)

I love all masonic members

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## livingstone (Jun 19, 2013)

Alex are you ok brother 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Thomas Altizer (Jun 19, 2013)

Elite Freemasonry? The fact that we're all equal on the level completely eradicates the idea of the elitist role conspiracy theorists put us in. The sheer essence of equality permeates throughout the fraternity. Nay, my brother, your view of your own brethren seems poisoned by conspiracy theory nonsense


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Thomas Altizer (Jun 19, 2013)

http://www.masonsoftexas.com/showthread.php?p=102042#post102042

And also the notion of "vast Masonic influence". I feel compelled to ask where you hail from and where u gained such a notion?


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## BEDickey (Jun 19, 2013)

That, I would disagree on. The P2 lodge was a well know lodge of the "elite" and was in operation with a charter for a while wore they got caught. And I'm sorry I can't go up to the Duke of Kent and have a random chat with my brother. That is the level they are talking about, not the "street masons" as we are known.


----------



## BEDickey (Jun 19, 2013)

As for the "sheer essence of equality" I ask why then do some lodges still discriminate against our Black Brothers? Or black people in general? No unfortunately, you hold a mistaken idea of the Brotherhood in your head. In any organization some people will be bad apples. Plain and simple. Often times if one apple rots, others around it being to rot faster. All you can do is remove the bad apples and hope for the best. But if the bad apples have a position of power......


----------



## Bro. Thomas Altizer (Jun 19, 2013)

Well, I guess my fellow Utah f & a.m.'s have given me a utopian bias. We gladly recognize pha. As with every lodge, we have disputes, but the bad apples leave their stuff at the door of the lodge. As for the abuse of power, that abuse is reflective of the person only, not the fraternity


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## BEDickey (Jun 19, 2013)

That I agree with %100 percent. Here in Maine we also fully recognize our Prince Hall Brothers. The bad thing is those bad apples use the secrecy of the lodge, and the vows to do there evil. Is the Brotherhood to blaim? Not at all. But that doesn't mean they don't get dragged into it, guilt by association and such.


----------



## BEDickey (Jun 19, 2013)

Which makes them all the more vile, to use the blessing of Masonry in such a terrible way.


----------



## widows son (Jun 19, 2013)

BEDickey I suggest you look on masonicinfo.com about P2 Lodge.


----------



## BEDickey (Jun 19, 2013)

I have, it is run by Bro. Hollis Dixon, past grand sec'y for the Moat Worshipful Grand Lodge of Maine. It is true when but by the time they were caught, there charter had been pulled, but they at one time were regular.


----------



## Bro. Thomas Altizer (Jun 19, 2013)

Can't agree more brother. Thank you for your informed opinion and point of view. At the same token, it still doesn't excuse the paranoid spin doctors like Alex jones from displaying the fraternity as the sinister spider spinning the web of the illuminati and new world order and all that other crap like its concrete fact like he has all the proof and whatever


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## BEDickey (Jun 19, 2013)

I agree with you again Brother, that is one reason I have stopped listening to him. He likes to push fear, it is how he makes his money, but a lot of his news reports, that are not done by him, are very well done. I prefer authors who make that distinction, it has to be made.


----------



## widows son (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm sure where he hails from, but masonicinfo.com is owned and operate by Ed King.


----------



## BEDickey (Jun 20, 2013)

Oops, your right Widows Son, my mistake. He is from Maine though, if I remember correctly. I don't now how I got him confused with Bro. Dixon. Sorry about that.


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 23, 2013)

Bro. Thomas Altizer said:


> Elite Freemasonry? The fact that we're all equal on the level completely eradicates the idea of the elitist role conspiracy theorists put us in. The sheer essence of equality permeates throughout the fraternity.



Throughout history excellence has tended to come from free societies.  Masonry is a free society that teaches personal excellence - We make good men better.  It is *not* coincidence that we are a free society of equals who are viewed from the outside as an elite.  We make ourselves that way to the extent we emulate those we spend time with in lodge.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jun 24, 2013)

Bro. Thomas Altizer said:


> Well, I guess my fellow Utah f & a.m.'s have given me a utopian bias. We gladly recognize pha. As with every lodge, we have disputes, but the bad apples leave their stuff at the door of the lodge. As for the abuse of power, that abuse is reflective of the person only, not the fraternity
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile


Ever see a police officer get busted for something stupid? Some people love that drama and use it to bash all law enforcement officers as being corrupt and ill-suited for the job. The smart people however realize one person's actions are not reflective on the whole of law enforcement.

Same goes with Freemasonry. You have your bad apples in the organization and then you have the uneducated outside the organization.

Just remember. It doesn't matter how you view the fraternity. It matters how the public perceives us. Otherwise you're closing yourself off from reality and in this case, reality is defined by the majority.


----------

